
Lessons learned from bugs in models of human history - spenrose
https://www.biorxiv.org/content/10.1101/2020.06.04.131284v1.full
======
spenrose
"Abstract

Simulation plays a central role in population genomics studies. Recent years
have seen rapid improvements in software efficiency that make it possible to
simulate large genomic regions for many individuals sampled from large numbers
of populations. As the complexity of the demographic models we study grows,
however, there is an ever-increasing opportunity to introduce bugs in their
implementation. Here we describe two errors made in defining population
genetic models using the msprime coalescent simulator that have found their
way into the published record. We discuss how these errors have affected
downstream analyses and give recommendations for software developers and users
to reduce the risk of such errors."

